# Para vivir mejor (For improving your life)



## Ricsu

Hi there.

I am trying to start a blog about health and life-related stuff, but I am struggling with its name...
I would like it to be something like "for improving your life"  ("one's life", our every day lives, learning interesting stuff to help us going through life in a smarter way) or "for a better life". I think something in Latin would be fine (though it will be a Spanish blog, since I speak that language).
If you have any interesting motto, sentence or name by some Latin author that could fit my needs, it will be nice as well.

Thanks a lot.
Best regards.

---

Hola.

Me he propuesto empezar a escribir un blog divulgativo sobre la salud y cuestiones relacionadas. 
La idea es tratar desde temas que afecten directamente a esa materia (como por qué no deberías hacer tal o cual cosa porque tendrá tal o cual efecto) hasta otros más generales (cómo cepillarse el pelo o por qué no es buena idea tener tal o cual planta si antes no conoces tal o cual cosa).
Es decir, está orientado a tener un vida más saludable, pero en un sentido amplio y en diversas disciplinas.
El nombre sería algo como "Para mejorar la vida" o "Para vivir mejor" (en el sentido de administrar nuestras vidas más sabia y razonablemente en base al conocimiento científico -relacionado con la salud en este caso-), pero quería buscar algo en latín, una traducción o una frase o nombre de algún autor que hiciera referencia a eso o tuviera un nombre relacionado con este tema (Galeno, por ejemplo).

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## wandle

The phrase *ad vitam usque excolendam* means 'towards the continual improvement, or refinement, of life'.


----------



## Ricsu

That phrase is great, and it sounds awesome as well. Thank you!
But, just a doubt, if I were to use 'knowledge' instead, would it be _ad sapientiam usque excolendam _right (towards the continual improvement of knowledge)?


----------



## wandle

Ricsu said:


> if I were to use 'knowledge' instead, would it be _ad sapientiam usque excolendam _right (towards the continual improvement of knowledge)?


That makes it somewhat different. What sort of knowledge do you mean? (*sapientia* is prudence or wisdom.)


----------



## Ricsu

Yes. I meant that, wisdom in a wide sense (some kind of philosophical or scientific knowledge).


----------



## wandle

_*Sapientia*_ does not include scientific knowledge: it can mean practical wisdom about life, or philosophy in the sense of understanding how to live.


----------

